# REAL off topic!



## diamond (May 16, 2006)

Hiya guyz...again! I know this is REAL off topicbut have u guyz eva heard of a dog breed that is called pomeranian?Cause ireally wanna get 1! they are so cute and apparentlygood with other pets so bunnies are fine!





Diamond:bunnydance:


----------



## KatyG (May 18, 2006)

Yes I have heard of them. I have neverhad one though. I am just looking at a poster on my wall which has apomeranian puppy on it actually. If you get one you will have to putlots of pics up they are really cute.


----------



## diamond (May 18, 2006)

i know they are adorable i am living with myfiance who doesnt really like dogs well he duznt mind them but i saidpractically the minute he asked me out . "if you hate dogs you canleave right noe!"


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 19, 2006)

LOL thats like my fianace. I told himif he doesnt like rabbits then he can go now. And now he realises howserious I was he doesnt really care.Well he has no choice tocare! When we move in togetherwe will have houserabbits running all over the place .



And yes I have heard of a pomeranian! They are so cute andfluffy!You really should get one  ortwo


----------



## Spring (May 20, 2006)

This girl I knew used to havethreepomeranians, and theywere _pure_ evil. They attackedeach other to the point she had to get rid of the two and keep theone.So just a heads up, they might not be good with otherpets.

They are very adorable though! I've also heard they are pretty yappy .


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 20, 2006)

yeah they are cute...but all the ones ive methave been crazy and dont get along with other animals...i wouldnt getone, especially since i have peapoo and petey..

my mom used to have one that chewed and destroyed everything and hatedher other pets...she had to give him away because he was sowild


----------



## Flopsy (May 20, 2006)

I've had three. I love them. They aremy most favorite breed. Mine have always been wanted to be held, quietexcept when they had to go out, and love people. I guess itsbased on how the owners care for them. I think RaspberrySwirl has had one. 

My room is done in poms. I've got a fur pom statue, asandicast pom scuplture, pom mugs, pictures of my old ones, calenders,and many beautiful paintings that I got for my birthday at Eukanuba DogShows.

Anyhows this was my last baby. (ack can't find photo, i'll post it if i find it)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 21, 2006)

Um good luck with Pommies. I love the cuteness but hate their barks. They are such yappers and never learn to shut up.

My hubby's parents had one named Zak, we call him Zakipoo. All he doesis bark and bark and bark until you chase him all through the house toshut him up. Also tumors is prone to pommies as well. Zak developed atumor on his front legs about 3 yrs ago. Last june 8 is when they puthim down. Last year it grew so fast that it got to his lungs and brain.When it got to his brain it made him so mean to dad and litteratly bithim.

If you can handle loud peircing barks then they are yours.



I would rather get a Cocker Spaniels over Pommies.



the pic below is Zakipoo. He was a full pedigree but not showable due to his size and the color of his nose.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 21, 2006)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> I think Raspberry Swirl has had one.


She did a sable colour.


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

*Flopsy wrote:*


> I've had three. I love them. They are my mostfavorite breed. Mine have always been wanted to be held, quiet exceptwhen they had to go out, and love people. I guess its basedon how the owners care for them. I think Raspberry Swirl hashad one.
> 
> My room is done in poms. I've got a fur pom statue, asandicast pom scuplture, pom mugs, pictures of my old ones, calenders,and many beautiful paintings that I got for my birthday at Eukanuba DogShows.
> 
> Anyhows this was my last baby. (ack can't find photo, i'll post it if i find it)


My my !!! you really do like your poms but then again not muchcan resist! LOL Oh nd i will ask rasberry swirl for more info tanx!


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Um good luck with Pommies. I love the cuteness but hatetheir barks. They are such yappers and never learn to shut up.
> 
> My hubby's parents had one named Zak, we call him Zakipoo. All he doesis bark and bark and bark until you chase him all through the house toshut him up. Also tumors is prone to pommies as well. Zak developed atumor on his front legs about 3 yrs ago. Last june 8 is when they puthim down. Last year it grew so fast that it got to his lungs and brain.When it got to his brain it made him so mean to dad and litteratly bithim.
> 
> ...


OMG!! that is so sad! :bigtears:i couldnt bear livingfor 3 yearz with a dying dog.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 23, 2006)

He really wasn't dying until that year. It wasjust lump there and they said it was not cancerus and it was jsut afatty tumor. It turned to cancer last year.


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> He really wasn't dying until that year. It was just lumpthere and they said it was not cancerus and it was jsut a fatty tumor.It turned to cancer last year.


It I*S* still real*sad* though!:sosad:bigtears:


----------



## Lissa (May 23, 2006)

We had a pomeranian when were growing up. Dumbest dog I ever saw. lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 23, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Wehad a pomeranian when were growing up. Dumbest dog I eversaw. lol


They are dumb but smart. You know that they can hear your voice frommiles away. I learned that with Zak, we thought it was not true. So hewas staying with us for a few weeks while mom was sick in her deathbed. 

My hubby had all the windows and doors closed in our apt, then he wentup the street about 2 blocks and started to call Zak. He went nutscrying at the door, barking for him, and wanted to go get him. So Ihurried up and put him on the leash. He followed his voice until wefound him. My hubby was shocked too.

I love dumb dogs I think they are so funny being dumb. My dog Sammie isso dumb not even funny. We call her our recyclable dog. She goes nutsover 2 litter pop bottles or any kind of pop bottles. She would destroythat thing until it is to it's pulp. lol

It is sad. It will be a year on Jun 8 I believe since he has gone. Heand my dog Isaac was best buddies. Zak don't like dogs much but Iaccepted my dog Isaac. When I had to send Isaac to the bridge Zak wasdevastated and everytime he would come over he would look for him.Samantha is the same way. She would wait by the door for him thinkinghe would come home to her. But I know that Zak and Isaac are having fun.

Here is a picture of Zak and Isaac. I miss Isaac so much that I grieve for him so bad. It will be 3 yrs on July 12th.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 23, 2006)

When I lived with my mom we had apomeranian. That dog was so dumb and annoying and neverlistened and always crapped in the house. My mom ended upgiving her back to the original owners. 

ME NO LIKE POMPERANIANS! :nope


----------



## Lissa (May 23, 2006)

SPM, your puppies are adorable!!


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Wehad a pomeranian when were growing up. Dumbest dog I eversaw. lol


Awww i absoloutely love that dog!thnx alot!only jokin'!!

Love

Diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I miss Isaac so much that I grieve for him so bad. It willbe 3 yrs on July 12th.


Awww!sorry for your loss:cry2



love diamondxxx


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

looking at all these posts saying poms arehorrible i dont think it is such a gr8 idea! but how can you resistwhen you see this pic?!?







:inlove: i luv that pic!ADORABLE!!!:yeahthatis adorable!!!



love 

diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (May 23, 2006)

Diamond, that picture is priceless!! :inlove:


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 23, 2006)

some friends of the family had a pomeranian, andmy husbands parents did at one point in time too. They are prettyyippy, but very cute!!! But, I still want a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## Spring (May 23, 2006)

*diamond wrote:*


> looking at all these posts saying poms are horrible i dontthink it is such a gr8 idea! but how can you resist when you see thispic?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT A CUTIEE!! I was sitting here for the longest time just awwingover it.. hehe so cute  Do you know when you might be getting a pom?


----------



## ruka (May 23, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> some friends of the family had a pomeranian, and my husbandsparents did at one point in time too. They are pretty yippy, but verycute!!! But, I still want a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


I love corgis, but man do they shed! I'm a dog groomer. I know this stuff. 

Pomeranians are known for their high-pitched barks andmost ofthem arenot very animal-friendly. Poms are companion dogs.They prefer to be in the company of people. But for all animals, itreally depends on their breeding and training.

Poms can have a LOT of undercoat, so regular brushing is needed. Theircoat gets matted easily, which can lead to hot spots because the hairis pulling the skin. Pom owners need to brush/comb their dogsregularly. If you don't have the time, shave them or take them to thegroomers'.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 23, 2006)

WE want a bull dog but since they are so expensive, we want a pug since they look like a bull dog.


----------



## ruka (May 24, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> WE want a bull dog but since they are so expensive, we wanta pug since they look like a bull dog.



Bulldogs are expensive because the mother is required to have acesarian section due to the puppies's large heads and also because oftheir body type, it is difficult to mate successfully. Artificialinsemination is usually used. They usually have small litters of 2-4puppies, but it's common for some or all of the puppies to die pre- andpost-natal due to complications.

Pugs are wonderful dogs. They have a great tempramentandpersonality, and are wonderful with children. They are avery playful breed, but usually become lethargic at around five years.I have a pug mix and he's the best dog I've ever had.


----------



## m.e. (May 24, 2006)

I agree, I'veheard a lot of really wonderful things about Pugs. I've also heard thatthey're addictive. Can't just haveone...


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 24, 2006)

*m.e. wrote:*


> I agree, I've heard a lot ofreally wonderful things about Pugs. I've also heard that they'readdictive. Can't just have one...




It's true...my brother and his wife got one, then a couple months laterbought another and they are now talking about getting athird. I hate pugs. They are so ugly.


----------



## diamond (May 24, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> some friends of the family had a pomeranian, and my husbandsparents did at one point in time too. They are pretty yippy, but verycute!!! But, I still want a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


Yeh corgi's r pretty cute!



love 

Diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## diamond (May 24, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> *diamond wrote: *
> 
> 
> > looking at allthese posts saying poms are horrible i dont think it is such a gr8idea! but how can you resist when you see this pic?!?
> ...


nope not yet there arent much breeders in my area!but they are SOOOOOOO cute.



love

Diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## ruka (May 24, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> *m.e. wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I agree, I've heard a lot ofreally wonderful things about Pugs. I've also heard that they'readdictive. Can't just have one...
> ...


They're so ugly, they're cute. I love my flat-faced uglies. (Pugs, bulldogs, Boston terriers, pekingese...)


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 24, 2006)

*ruka wrote:*


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *m.e. wrote:*
> ...


LOL - u should befriends with my brother and his wife.....i just cant stand them. teyaren't even soft or cuddly....just, yucky


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 24, 2006)

My dad's gettin a bulldog. My moms getting a chow chow..lol what a mix.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 26, 2006)

We had our puppyfor four weeks now. He was bornon March 24/2006.
He is an American Eskimo MiniatureTerrier.
Full of energy, yaps constantly for attention, and is afraid of Pebbles. 



















Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 26, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> We had our puppy forfour weeks now. He was born on March24/2006.
> He is an American Eskimo MiniatureTerrier.
> Full of energy, yaps constantly for attention, and is afraid of Pebbles.
> 
> ...


:inlove:What is his name. He is sooooooooooooooocute. I love the 2nd one with Pebbles. He looks so content and thinksshe is the boss.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 26, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> What is his name. He is sooooooooooooooo cute.


Meet Desmond!






Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 26, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Whatis his name. He is sooooooooooooooo cute.
> ...


What a cute name for him. SO sweet.


----------



## Spring (May 26, 2006)

:shock:What an adorable little thing!  SO CUTEE!


----------



## ruka (May 27, 2006)

I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love....:inlove::hearts::inlove:

He is absolutely adorable, Pet_Bunny. I've never heard of that breedbefore. Are they common in your area? I love the pictures of him andPebbles.


----------



## m.e. (May 27, 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too adorable:inlove:


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 27, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> We had our puppy forfour weeks now. He was born on March24/2006.
> He is an American Eskimo MiniatureTerrier.
> Full of energy, yaps constantly for attention, and is afraid of Pebbles.
> 
> ...




That is one big scary rabbit.

I love it! What a cutie (Pebbles too!)

Rose


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 1, 2006)

Just found this. I took it when I was at the AKC EukabunaTournment of Champions this year. Its Starfire's Wicked Mean'N Nasty. They're located in Miami. I feel lucky being soclose. lol.


----------



## Emma.L (Aug 21, 2006)

:inlove::inlove:I am in love wiv dat american eskimo minature terrier!!!!

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw a pomerian today! Ive neverseen one around where I live before. It looked so cuterunning along byside of its owner, tryin to catch up. 

I actually forgot how to say the name soI said to my mum "Aww look its a pom....pom err... its a cute fluffy dog!!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> "Aww look its a pom....pom err... its a cute fluffy dog!!"


I am like that too.
Half the dogs I wouldn't recognize, there are so many crosses.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> That is one big scary rabbit.








Scary but no longer big. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

*Emma.L wrote: *


> I am in love wiv dat american eskimo minature terrier!!!!


Thanks Emma!







Rainbows!


----------

